# My Other Babies.



## kandiross (Mar 6, 2009)

Fishy - 8 year old Himalayan.









Looshkin - 1 year old Himalayan cross.









Mr. Cupcakes - 1 year old Himalayan cross.









Lady - 3 year old Cavelier King Charles.









Shadow - 2 year old Dachshund.


----------



## Deepsilvr (Sep 14, 2008)

What a cute family!!! I love picture of the King Charles. Beautiful Eyes!!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I LOVE your fishy!


----------

